# Rudy Gay...



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Are you guys really serious about drafting this guy?...

yesterday against Albany, he scored 8 point and only got 4 rebounds in 28 minutes...Is he seriously a guy that you want to base purely because of his "potential"?...I mean c'mon before anybody gets serious about drafting him he needs to atleast prove he can play at the college level...I mean c'mon Albany?...The guy disappears and I think a team could make a monumental risk if they take this guy anywhere near top 5 in the draft...weak draft or not...

I'm also hearing Calhouns trying to talk some sense into this guy and telling him he really needs to come back...I'm hoping he listens, because Calhouns usually produces some good NBA players and Calhouns can form him into one with time...but right now it would be a huge mistake...


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

People I think we should draft....

#1 if he comes out, Aldridge
#2 Morrison


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

based on tourney performance thus far (one game), gay is not the guy you want. Aldridge or Brandon Roy would be assets, and Morrison would fill a role nicely.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Gay should stay in college another year he isnt ready


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Gay I think will be a star. But he does need another year, or 2 in college. But if he comes out, do you blame him? He'd be taken top 5. That's hard to pass up.

I'd draft Brandon Roy or LaMarcus Aldridge if he comes out if you can.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not so sure he will be top 5 come draft time. People will be remembering Marvin Williams on draft day.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

If Gay doesn't step it up, people are more likely to remember Darius Miles athletic ability and promised potential, but refusal to put it together for big games and consistently.

But in terms of lack of rebounds, Morrison only had two, so you can't really complain about Gay's 4.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I am not so sure he will be top 5 come draft time. People will be remembering Marvin Williams on draft day.



Marvin has been coming alive in the past few weeks. Watch a few Hawks games and you'll see he'll be a star. So if a GM thinks Marvin with Gay he probably will be top 5.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> Marvin has been coming alive in the past few weeks. Watch a few Hawks games and you'll see he'll be a star. So if a GM thinks Marvin with Gay he probably will be top 5.


No doubt. Marvin Williams is doing just fine, considering he's only 19 years old.

Basing where a player should be drafted on a single game, as zags is predictably doing here, is silly. Gay is no less skilled or big or young because of his failure to excel in the first round matchup.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That being said, I wasn't speaking from merely a first round matchup perspective. I have seen Uconn play several times this year and the best I have seen from him is an non inspiring 18 point performance. He needs more time in college, definitly.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Check the "Brandon Roy" thread I got #1 Morrison #2 Aldridge #3 Roy...I am not sold on Gay at all.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Bargnani, Aldridge would be my top 2 picks.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Roy should not be taken in the lotto. Maybe late lotto, 17ish. Isn't he kind of a tweener?


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

Roy has perfect size at 6'6 for the SG...good athlete, not a track star by Rodney Carney standards but no slouch

great handle and now that he has added a solid college 3 point range jumper he is that much better

Roy will be taken #6-10 IMO


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

riehldeal said:


> Roy has perfect size at 6'6 for the SG...good athlete, not a track star by Rodney Carney standards but no slouch
> 
> great handle and now that he has added a solid college 3 point range jumper he is that much better
> 
> Roy will be taken #6-10 IMO


Didn't know he was 6'6, sorry about that. Idk, I just don't get a real good NBA player vibe from him.

I just hope we get Morrison or Aldridge.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I've never seen him listed at 6'6" before. I've seen him at 6'8" and, at espn.com, at 6'9".

He's a practical lock for the top 5 if he comes out and a probable top 3 pick.

Ed O.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I've never seen him listed at 6'6" before. I've seen him at 6'8" and, at espn.com, at 6'9".
> 
> He's a practical lock for the top 5 if he comes out and a probable top 3 pick.
> 
> Ed O.


They were talking about Roy with the 6'6".

And sorry to nitpick zags, but it's Calhoun, not Calhouns.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Roy should not be taken in the lotto. Maybe late lotto, 17ish. Isn't he kind of a tweener?


He'll go top 10 at worst IMO...suppose that's what makes the draft fun.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

LameR said:


> They were talking about Roy with the 6'6".


Oops. Totally right. Sorry, all.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> He'll go top 10 at worst IMO...suppose that's what makes the draft fun.


I know what his name is, it's called a typo...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> No doubt. Marvin Williams is doing just fine, considering he's only 19 years old.
> 
> Basing where a player should be drafted on a single game, as zags is predictably doing here, is silly. Gay is no less skilled or big or young because of his failure to excel in the first round matchup.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm not basing him off of one game, he's not shown up for several games, he's probably the 3 or 4 best player on the team as is...

I was simply talking about how he chokes all the time in general and the game against a crappy Albany team was just another example...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I know what his name is, it's called a typo...


It's a typo when it's done three times? If you say so...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

LameR said:


> It's a typo when it's done three times? If you say so...


What is the point of this?....What are you trying to get at...

I know who Jim Calhoun is, look at the time of that post...I wasn't totally there, if you get my drift...


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

portland shouldn't touch rudy gay, i want him to go to orlando


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> What is the point of this?....What are you trying to get at...
> 
> I know who Jim Calhoun is, look at the time of that post...I wasn't totally there, if you get my drift...


I could ask you the same thing about the last post, but whatever. We're done.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

gay isnt the type of player portland needs we need an experienced player 

roy? you think we could turn the 30th and 33 into him? but we need a pf but darn it why cant it be the draft yet?  this is killing me


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it would be nice if adam morrison stayed in college one more year to work on defense while this year we either draft baragni or roy.But then next year we would be drafting oden if we had a chance too so we might not get him next year.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> gay isnt the type of player portland needs we need an experienced player
> 
> roy? you think we could turn the 30th and 33 into him? but we need a pf but darn it why cant it be the draft yet?  this is killing me


Yeh really i cant wait for the draft im so excited i just hope that we dont screw it up but with either roy morrison or baragni and we being able to get one i think we should get one good player atleast.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Zidane said:


> I think it would be nice if adam morrison stayed in college one more year to work on defense while this year we either draft baragni or roy.But then next year we would be drafting oden if we had a chance too so we might not get him next year.


Uhhhh......what?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

All the excitement about Brandon Roy is pretty ridiculous. He's the 2nd coming of Julius Hodge. Nothing to see here...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I like Roy, but I dont want him on this team. We just drafted our SG last year, and he is a good 3 years younger than Roy. I think he is just another guy to put in the group of slightly above average SG's in this years draft(Carney, Brewer, Collins)


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

What about the game Gay had today? Obviously, UConn is loaded with talent, so you can't expect him to put up 40 points, but he had a solid game. Plus the two free throws that iced the game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> What about the game Gay had today? Obviously, UConn is loaded with talent, so you can't expect him to put up 40 points, but he had a solid game. Plus the two free throws that iced the game.


long overdue for all the unwarranted hype he's getting...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> long overdue for all the unwarranted hype he's getting...


How predictable.

[Any Morrison game as input] --> zagsfan translator --> Morrison is great

[Any Gay game as input] --> zagsfan translator --> Gay is overrated

Gay showed more today on defense than I've ever seen from Morrison. He simply can move and react in ways that Morrison cannot and, IMO, those abilities are much less likely to go away at the NBA level.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> How predictable.
> 
> [Any Morrison game as input] --> zagsfan translator --> Morrison is great
> 
> ...



Predictable...

[Any Morrison as input] --> Ed. O translator --> demean Morrison anyway possible

[Any Gay as input] --> Ed O. translator --> hype Gay anyway possible


Adam has showed more on offense in his worst games of the season then Gay has shown on his best...Gay's horrible offense likely won't get any better than it is now in the NBA...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I know, I know, a lot of us can't stand Canzano....myself included.....But at least he can notice the obvious....

Canzano's Blog 




> I'll leave Philadelphia unimpressed with UConn forward Rudy Gay after watching him sleepwalk for two games. He has the awards, he has the athleticism, but he doesn't play with fire, and heart. And the Blazers should recognize this and cross Gay off the list of players that will be available when they draft.





> He's too much like a couple of guys the team already has. And while he has a squeaky-clean image, I'm not sure his heart is in the basketball thing.





> The fact that Gay played more than 60 minutes in two prior games without shooting a single free-throw is indicative of his unwillingness to use his gifts to get himself to the basket. Not sure what's going on in his head, but he was looking around the arena during UConn timeouts, while Jim Calhoun was screaming in the Huskies huddle.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> long overdue for all the unwarranted hype he's getting...


Unwarrented  being the best player on the best team in the country will do that most every time, and of course he's only 19. I like the way he projects guarding 2-4's in the league on rotations... he seems to have a real solid all around game. 

It seems perfectly obvious why just about everyone rates him as a top prospect... almost as obvious as why this thread was created. Hey Zags... why no Aldridge thread? 

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

gay is not the best player on the team


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Predictable...
> 
> [Any Morrison as input] --> Ed. O translator --> demean Morrison anyway possible
> 
> [Any Gay as input] --> Ed O. translator --> hype Gay anyway possible


Please show me where I've started a *single* thread on either of these guys.

Do that. Please. Otherwise shut the **** up about how I feel about each of these players.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Please show me where I've started a *single* thread on either of these guys.
> 
> Do that. Please. Otherwise shut the **** up about how I feel about each of these players.
> 
> Ed O.


 :eek8: Damn someone have a bad weekend?...your last line seems highly unecessary.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> :eek8: Damn someone have a bad weekend?...your last line seems highly unecessary.


My weekend was fine, thanks 

His whole ****ing post was unnecessary. He's so eager to defend Morrison and bash Gay that he's willing to lump into zealotry anyone that disagrees with him. I'm sick of it. I don't know nor care if the Blazers end up with Morrison or Gay at this point. He clearly does, which is cool. What's *not* cool is misrepresenting how I feel about it.

Ed O.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

The problem with drafting Rudy Gay:
1. We could not use his name on the espn board (they consider Gay an obscenity and censor it, along with Dick Harter's first name, cockpit, suck and other nasty words)
2. Talkhard would cease to be a Blazers fan. No way could he say "Go Gay!"


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> The problem with drafting Rudy Gay:
> 1. We could not use his name on the espn board (they consider Gay an obscenity and censor it, along with Dick Harter's first name, cockpit, suck and other nasty words)
> 2. Talkhard would cease to be a Blazers fan. No way could he say "Go Gay!"




Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> My weekend was fine, thanks
> 
> His whole ****ing post was unnecessary. He's so eager to defend Morrison and bash Gay that he's willing to lump into zealotry anyone that disagrees with him. I'm sick of it. I don't know nor care if the Blazers end up with Morrison or Gay at this point. He clearly does, which is cool. What's *not* cool is misrepresenting how I feel about it.
> 
> Ed O.


I totally understand your frustrations as we all know that ZagsFan is a bit over the top in his defense of Morrison and his bashing of Morrison's competitors. 

Frankly I was a bit shocked by your expletive response is all, you must admit it's highly unlike you.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Frankly I was a bit shocked by your expletive response is all.


Why else does one use expletives?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> The problem with drafting Rudy Gay:
> 1. We could not use his name on the espn board (they consider Gay an obscenity and censor it, along with Dick Harter's first name, cockpit, suck and other nasty words)
> 2. Talkhard would cease to be a Blazers fan. No way could he say "Go Gay!"



there are so many bad puns that we could associate with the guys name, including if he jammed in some guys face (use your imagination folks, and KEEP IT to yourself).


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Why else does one use expletives?
> 
> Ed O.


lol touche'


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

gay blazers from jail blazers i can see it now oh boy the jokes the espn guy will have.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Adam has showed more on offense in his worst games of the season then Gay has shown on his best...Gay's horrible offense likely won't get any better than it is now in the NBA...


Gay's offense is not horrible. He gets over 15 ppg for a team with a lot more offensive options than Gonzaga has. Plus, he's only a sophomore. Morrison scored 19 ppg as a sophomore. So, Morrison's amazing offense is only worth 4 ppg more than Rudy Gay's at the same point in his career. Take it a step further to normalize their scoring. Gay gets 19.9 points per 40 minutes. As a sophomore, Morrison scored 22.2 points per 40. A whopping 3.2 points per game. 

I admit, Morrison is a better scorer at the college level than Rudy Gay, but that doesn't mean Gay's offense is horrible.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am apprehensive about Rudy Gay because like all UCONN players that have entered the draft, they never appear to be on a star level, yet at the same time, some of them have turned out pretty well so far. Its no doubt that UCONN is one of the best schools for churning out NBA players, with Uncle Cliffy, Donyell Marshall, Rip Hamilton, Charlie Villenueva, Caron Butler amongst the many to make it in the NBA. Sometimes I wonder if its not the system that disguises the players in the UCONN system so they don't fill up the stat board, but at the same time they learn how to play a pro style team game very well. Anyhow, I don't think Rudy Gay has shown a whole lot, but he does have tremendous athletic ability and tends to put up points every game which is important, because it shows he is consistent. Top 4 draft pick? Questionable. Top 10? Probably.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> I am apprehensive about Rudy Gay because like all UCONN players that have entered the draft, they never appear to be on a star level, yet at the same time, some of them have turned out pretty well so far. Its no doubt that UCONN is one of the best schools for churning out NBA players, with Uncle Cliffy, Donyell Marshall, Rip Hamilton, Charlie Villenueva, Caron Butler amongst the many to make it in the NBA. Sometimes I wonder if its not the system that disguises the players in the UCONN system so they don't fill up the stat board, but at the same time they learn how to play a pro style team game very well. Anyhow, I don't think Rudy Gay has shown a whole lot, but he does have tremendous athletic ability and tends to put up points every game which is important, because it shows he is consistent. Top 4 draft pick? Questionable. Top 10? Probably.



also turned out Ray Allen. But his #'s in college were better (at least, scoring wise).


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually think that Gay is a better player than Morrison. I watched both this weekend. Morrison is the team for Gonzaga which leads to more scoring. Gay shoots about 45% from the field, isn't the 3pt shooter that Morrison is, but is a slightly better rebounder and a much better defensive player. I think as we've also discussed he's nearly 2 years younger than Morrison.

With that said the more I watch both Gay and Morrison the more I think that neither is a good choice for us. Morrison I simply think is too physically limited, especially when you factor his Diabetes, I think he is too much of a role of the dice. Gay on the otherhand seems a whole lot like Miles or Outlaw (probably a btter head than Miles) so a redundancy. The more I watch the more I think Aldridge should be our guy.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I actually think that Gay is a better player than Morrison. I watched both this weekend. Morrison is the team for Gonzaga which leads to more scoring. Gay shoots about 45% from the field, isn't the 3pt shooter that Morrison is, but is a slightly better rebounder and a much better defensive player. I think as we've also discussed he's nearly 2 years younger than Morrison.
> 
> With that said the more I watch both Gay and Morrison the more I think that neither is a good choice for us. Morrison I simply think is too physically limited, especially when you factor his Diabetes, I think he is too much of a role of the dice. Gay on the otherhand seems a whole lot like Miles or Outlaw (probably a btter head than Miles) so a redundancy. The more I watch the more I think Aldridge should be our guy.


I agree with you because Lemarcus Aldrige is probably the guy I would take if drafting top 2. The Blazers need to take back the paint, and Aldridge is the guy that can do that. :clap:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

there is allen ray in the draft too he can shoot!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> there is allen ray in the draft too he can shoot!


Yea he sure can. He puts out a good effort too. He plays just a lot like Michael Redd.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

we don't need to worry about the paint. we need someone who can take over games, and can score. Preferably from the outside (as that clears UP the middle).

If you still have no outside shooters, and a decent big man inside, what does that mean that the defense can do? Collapse on the inside.

Is that guy Morrison? It's unknown, but I'm not sure if Aldrige is enough better to justify taking him over anyone (same goes for MOrrison and Gay actually).

a LOT depends on the rest of the tourny and the work-outs (and of course, if all 3 actually declare).


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> also turned out Ray Allen.
> 
> 
> > Not to mention Diana Taurasi & Sue Bird.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Please show me where I've started a *single* thread on either of these guys.
> 
> Do that. Please. Otherwise shut the **** up about how I feel about each of these players.
> 
> Ed O.


Haha....No need to get your panties in a bunch Mr. Ed O. :biggrin: 


You try and get my goat, I get your yours....oh the irony...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Gay's offense is not horrible. He gets over 15 ppg for a team with a lot more offensive options than Gonzaga has. Plus, he's only a sophomore. Morrison scored 19 ppg as a sophomore. So, Morrison's amazing offense is only worth 4 ppg more than Rudy Gay's at the same point in his career. Take it a step further to normalize their scoring. Gay gets 19.9 points per 40 minutes. As a sophomore, Morrison scored 22.2 points per 40. A whopping 3.2 points per game.
> 
> I admit, Morrison is a better scorer at the college level than Rudy Gay, but that doesn't mean Gay's offense is horrible.


I shouldn't of used the word horrible...but I've seen plenty of his games this year where he just disappears....He doesn't have it mentally...and I'm surprised we haven't learned this lesson before with players who just don't have that "it"....Darius Miles burned us that way, and Travis Outlaw is turning out to be the same way...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Unwarrented  being the best player on the best team in the country will do that most every time, and of course he's only 19. I like the way he projects guarding 2-4's in the league on rotations... he seems to have a real solid all around game.
> 
> It seems perfectly obvious why just about everyone rates him as a top prospect... almost as obvious as why this thread was created. Hey Zags... why no Aldridge thread?
> 
> STOMP


hah, he isn't close to the best player on that team....That goes to Marcus Williams, Josh Boone, Rashad Anderson or Hilton Armstrong before Gay....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Haha....No need to get your panties in a bunch Mr. Ed O. :biggrin:
> 
> You try and get my goat, I get your yours....oh the irony...


boasting about baiting posters... pretty smart

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> boasting about baiting posters... pretty smart
> 
> STOMP


Stalking me, pretty gross....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Hap said:
> 
> 
> > also turned out Ray Allen.
> ...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Stalking me, pretty gross....


 :laugh: mocking yourself, pretty funny

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

can you two please just ****ing ignore each other? for the love of god, none of us want to hear you bicker back and forth and get the last words in.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I am just sick of hearing ZagsFan bash everyone but Morrison. Its just getting plain old. Im pretty sure everyone knows you dont like Gay and that Morrison is the next MJ and that Aldridge is a underachiever and than Andrea is going to be Skita.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

zagsfan


you would probably gain some respect and get others to acknowledge Ammo if you would do the same for Rudy Gay

I am not sayin you should proclaim him as the next MJ or nutin like that but any sane and objective fan of basketball and evaluator of talent has to recognize a prospect such as Gay


i know all those who oppose Gay will say that they are being objective and being a good talent evaluator when they say that Gay sucks and is passive and will be a chronic underacheiver................that is fine and all but there is also a chance that the kid is only 20 or so years old and a sophomore in college


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gay is simply not worth all the hype he is getting....all the pundits are starting to realize that now and are saying he should stay in school....The guys not ready and is going to need a year or two more of college before he's going to be any good...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> crandc said:
> 
> 
> > Hap said:
> ...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Gay is simply not worth all the hype he is getting....all the pundits are starting to realize that now and are saying he should stay in school....The guys not ready and is going to need a year or two more of college before he's going to be any good...


My question to you is this.

Is Morrison worth the hype then. Some "experts" say he is a one dimentional player that will have a lot of trouble getting off his shot at the next level.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Is Morrison worth the hype then. Some "experts" say he is a one dimentional player that will have a lot of trouble getting off his shot at the next level.


yes he's worth the hype....He can take games over and will his team to victory, he's averaging nearly 30 ppg and can pass the rock with efficiency when double and triple teams come...he's a decent rebounder considering his position and he's easily the most sound offensive player in college.....he has a whole arsenal of offensive moves it rediculous...he can create his own shot, he is the fiercest competitor out there and he's such a smart player...


I've been hearing a lot of "experts" say that he will translate to the next level, they have changed their tune a lot since the beginning of the year...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> yes he's worth the hype....He can take games over and will his team to victory, he's averaging nearly 30 ppg and can pass the rock with efficiency when double and triple teams come...he's a decent rebounder considering his position and he's easily the most sound offensive player in college.....he has a whole arsenal of offensive moves it rediculous...he can create his own shot, he is the fiercest competitor out there and he's such a smart player...
> 
> 
> I've been hearing a lot of "experts" say that he will translate to the next level, they have changed their tune a lot since the beginning of the year...



All I know is that his scoring average is down 4 points a game against better competition than what he faces day in and day out in his weak conference. I'm just saying that there are question marks about he as well, and maybe you should acknowledge it instead of only seeing bad in other players.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> My question to you is this.
> 
> Is Morrison worth the hype then. Some "experts" say he is a one dimentional player that will have a lot of trouble getting off his shot at the next level.


One dimensional players generally are good at really only 1 thing. Shooting, rebuonding, defense, etc..

Morrison, while his defense is obviously not his strong suit, it's not like he's just camping at 3, and shoots mostly 3's.

Anyone who doesn't think that any and all of these players will (right offt he bat) have trouble getting their shots off, is just as much in "denial" as people claim zagsfan is.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> One dimensional players generally are good at really only 1 thing. Shooting, rebuonding, defense, etc..
> 
> Morrison, while his defense is obviously not his strong suit, it's not like he's just camping at 3, and shoots mostly 3's.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't think that any and all of these players will (right offt he bat) have trouble getting their shots off, is just as much in "denial" as people claim zagsfan is.



I think Morrison will be a good pro, I'm just pointing out what some "experts" say. That he is all offense, and will have trouble because of his lack of explosiveness.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> Anyone who doesn't think that any and all of these players will (right offt he bat) have trouble getting their shots off, is just as much in "denial" as people claim zagsfan is.


Fortunately for all the top prospects except Morrison, they won't need to rely just on getting their shots off. Aldridge, Gay and Bargnani all do a lot of different things, while Adam Morrison is (as you seem to admit) one-dimensional.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> All I know is that his scoring average is down 4 points a game against better competition than what he faces day in and day out in his weak conference. I'm just saying that there are question marks about he as well, and maybe you should acknowledge it instead of only seeing bad in other players.



out of conference he's averaging 27.8 (27.3 including the tourny)
in conference he averages 28.9 in conference.

against "better" competition he's averaging 30 ppg ( 29.9 including the tourny) in 7/9 games. 

so..where exactly is he averaging 4 ppg against better competition?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> out of conference he's averaging 27.8 (27.3 including the tourny)
> in conference he averages 28.7 in conference.
> 
> against "better" competition he's averaging 30 ppg ( 29.9 including the tourny) in 7/9 games.
> ...



It appears my opinion of better competition and yours are different. Either way I'm being antagonistic. Zags is getting to me like our resident SAR fan last year. Just see his flaws is all I want. Morrison is probably one of the top 3-4 player sin this draft, but he has his flaws like the others. I certainly wouldn't be upset in the slightest if the Blazers took him and dealt Miles to make room for him, but I wouldn't be upset if the team did the same for Gay if they were both available to Portland


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> It appears my opinion of better competition and yours are different. Either way I'm being antagonistic. Zags is getting to me like our resident SAR fan last year. Just see his flaws is all I want. Morrison is probably one of the top 3-4 player sin this draft, but he has his flaws like the others. I certainly wouldn't be upset in the slightest if the Blazers took him and dealt Miles to make room for him, but I wouldn't be upset if the team did the same for Gay if they were both available to Portland


well, stop being antagonistic. thats considered baiting (you too zagsfan).

my "better competition" included:

maryland 25
Mich St 43
Uconn 18
UW 43
WSU 25
Ok St 25
Virginia 27
Memphis 34
St Joe 25

265 which is 29.44. Above what he averaged for the season, and in conference.

Not inculding UConn, and it's almost 31.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

and if you want to narrow it down to when he played against tournament teams only....

Memphis 34
Washington 43 
Michigan St. 43
UCONN 18..

Thats 34.6 ppg...

or just sweet 16 teams...

UW 43
UCONN 18
Memphis 34

Thats 31.6 ppg...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Fortunately for all the top prospects except Morrison, they won't need to rely just on getting their shots off. Aldridge, Gay and Bargnani all do a lot of different things, while Adam Morrison is (as you seem to admit) one-dimensional.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm not sure if he'll "have to" rely on getting his shot off. It's not like his shot gets blocked all the time.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I'm not sure if he'll "have to" rely on getting his shot off. It's not like his shot gets blocked all the time.


Not in college; not many top NBA prospects do. But I'm not the one that brought up him having trouble with getting his shot off... it seems that you claimed every rookie would.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

U cant forget rip hamilton from uconn.I have my mind set on who to draft roy morrison or baragni.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Not in college; not many top NBA prospects do. But I'm not the one that brought up him having trouble with getting his shot off... it seems that you claimed every rookie would.
> 
> Ed O.


most rookies do, unless they're named LeBron James or Shaq.

It's just how it is, especially when you have a "so-so" rookie class coming in. My point is that his ability to get off his shot isn't going to be any more hindered than the other guys. He routinely gets his shots off when he's doubled and trippled teamed (at least, outside shot wise..which is what he'll probably rely on more from the get-go. Although I'm not confident he'll be a great shooter to start..But unlike some people who don't think he will, I think he'll be able to adapt to the pro game and how he gets his shot off just like everyone else in college/rookie class will.)


----------

